# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الدوري الممتاز ( الزعيم ) X  (الموردة) 26/7/2011

## midris3

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدوري الممتاز 
المريخ X الموردة 
26/7/2011
استاد القلعة الحمراء 

*

----------


## midris3

*نتيجة لقاء الدورة الاولى
3/0
احرزها كل من 
المريخ
كيليتشي أوسونوا
سيرجي باسكال واوا
مصعب عمر
-------------------
يدخل المريخ المبارة وهو متصدر للدورة الثانية محافظا على تقدمة في الدورة الاولى ب 48 نقطة متقدما على جلفوط جلافيط ب 5 نقاط .. ويحاول ان يحافظ على الفارق بينهما 

فريق الموردة يدخل المبارة وهو في المركز ال 12  ولدية 16 نقطة متساويا مع هلال كادوقلي
ويحاول الفوز في مبارة اليوم حيث ان الفوز سينقلة للمركز التاسع في ترتيب الدوري  اما التعادل فيضعة في المركز العاشر متساويا مع اتحاد ود مدني .. (ان شاء الله ما يضوقها)
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*المبارة غير متلفزة على قناه فول
المصدر
محب المريخ
http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=22095
*

----------


## midris3

*عقب التدريب الختامي اختار الجهاز الفني 20 لاعباً لمواجهة الموردة للانضمام لمعسكر الفريق المغلق ببيت اللاعبين ببحري بقيادة عصام الحضري، ياسين يوسف، باسكال، بلةجابر، مصعب عمر، نجم الدين عبد الله، حمد الشجرة، فيصل العجب ،قلق ، موسى الزومة، الشغيل، الباشا، محمد مقدم ، كليتشي،أديكو، ساكواها، وارغو وهنو.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*دخل محترف المريخ الزامبي جوناس ساكواها  ضمن ترشيحات المدير الفني للمريخ المصري حسام البدري التي سيدفع بها في لقاء الفريق أمام الموردة حيث استطاع النجم أن يقدم مستويات جيدة من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة عقب عودته من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة المريخ وهلال الساحل والتي حرمت الفريق من جهوده.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد وان شاء الله نصر كبير ومؤزر
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيييييييييييييييق لمريخ البطولات المحمولة جواً 


منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق للزعيم دوما و ابدا 
*

----------


## طيفور الخطير

*نسأل الله التوفيق للزعيم في مباراة اليوم وباقي المباريات حتي يتم المراد ونتمني ان يبدأ البدري بالتشكيلة الصحيحة حتي يتم حسم القراقير من بدري باذن الله
*

----------


## midris3

*التشكيلة المتوقعة لمبارة اليوم
 عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى
باسكال،نجم الدين عبد الله ، مصعب عمر،بلة جابر رباعي خط دفاع
نصر الدين الشغيل،الباشا في وظيفة الارتكاز
 قلق، وارغو
 وفي المقدمة الهجومية أديكو، كليتشي( ساكواها).
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية البث
 اذاعة ام درمان
هنا أم درمان - البث الحي للإذاعة السودانية; Su
*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة البداية لفريق الموردة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*النقل الاذاعي ايضا عن طريق اذاعة
ظ…ط§ ط£ط¬ظ…ظ„ طµظˆطھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظٹ....Listen to Sudan -ط§ط³طھظ…ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط³ظˆط¯ط§ظ† - ط§ط³طھظ…ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط§ط°ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ظٹط© ط§ظپ ط§ظ… 104 ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط±ظ†طھ

الشغيل وهجمة يستلمها حارس الموردة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرابط  ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*---------------

قناه قون تنزل تنوية انها ما ح تقدر تنقل الكورة لانو تم منع منسوبيها من دخول الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الرابط  ياشباب



هنا أم درمان - البث الحي للإذاعة السودانية; Su



ايدكو هجمة ومخالف من رمضان عجب معاه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ساكواها لي قلق ويراوغ ومهند يعمل معاه مخالفة

قلق في  المخالفة معاه مصعب قلق لي مصعب باص يسدد لكن اوت
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاخبار شنو ياجماعه ؟ انحنا مقطوعين
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

الاخبار شنو ياجماعه ؟ انحنا مقطوعين



افتح رابط الاذاعة 
هنا أم درمان - البث الحي للإذاعة السودانية; Su

من صوت الاذاعة حضور جماهيري كثيف 
في ضغط لكن كلها كور ضايع وتسديدات بعيدة من الخشبات
الموردة ضغطت اول دقيقة وهجمة واحدة ليهم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ايدكو يتقدم من نص الملعب يمررها لي وارغو وتتعمل معاه مخالفة
وبطاقة صفرا للاعب محسن عبد الله
الف سلامة لي وارغو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الناس المتابعين الاذاعه الامور كيف ماشه انشاء الله يكون الزعيم تمام
*

----------


## midris3

*تتنفذ المخالفة من ايدكو وترجع من الحائط الدفاعي


------------------------------------------------
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للموردة تتقطع 
مع احمد الباشا لي ايدكو 
لي ساكواها يحاول يستلم وترجع الكورة ومصعب يحاول يسدد لكن لي الاوت
ضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تماس لي وارغو يحاول يتخلص يرجع للوسط لنصر الدين
تمريرة امامية لي احمد الباشا يحاول يحصل وتعدي منو ضربة مرمى للموردة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مصعب في الوسط لي الباشا لي وارغو وعكسيه راسية من ايدكو و تتطلع لي الاوت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  وارغووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وارغووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*واليوم منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مبرروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*الحريف وارغووووو
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمد لله
*

----------


## midris3

*احب الورغنة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مبروووووووووووووووووك 



أدونا  رابط للرياضية يا شبا
*

----------


## midris3

*يستفيد من خطا المدافع محسن ويسددها يسارية
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*الحاصل شنوه في التلفزة يا شباب ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

مبروووووووووووووووووك 



أدونا  رابط للرياضية يا شبا



ظ…ط§ ط£ط¬ظ…ظ„ طµظˆطھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ظٹ....Listen to Sudan -ط§ط³طھظ…ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط³ظˆط¯ط§ظ† - ط§ط³طھظ…ط¹ ظ„ظ„ط§ط°ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ظٹط© ط§ظپ ط§ظ… 104 ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط±ظ†طھ
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رغم حرماننا من مشاهدة الغالي
الي ان القرار شجاع يستحق ان نرفع
له القبعات
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ايوه ود البدري سمين -يارب التاني والتالت
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الموردة تستعد للتبديل من حسي سخنو الجاااااااااااااااي احلى
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*قرار ميه الميه اصلو الاتحاد دا داير المناقره والعين الحمراء
*

----------


## بحاري

*يا الله هاتريك  للفنان  وارغوو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قرار اداري ناري بمنع مصورين قوون من دخول استاد المريخ 
*

----------


## midris3

*ركنية للموردة تتنفذ الطاهر الحاج عكسية تتخلص ركنية مرة اخرى
الحكم يوقف اللعب لي الاحتكاك في خط ستة
يلعبها تاني الطاهر الحاج
عكسية يخلص قلق جانبية لصالح الموردة 
يلعب الطاهر الحاج 
يلعب لصالح عبد الله يخلص قلق
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مبروووووووووك يا شباب و مزيدا من الانتصارات
*

----------


## kramahmad

*خليها سوبر هاتريك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اكثر من 10 باصات متواصلة من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خميس مارتن يصاب ويمكن ما يكمل
نص الدين لي مصعب يللعب لي ساكواها يقطع منو االطاهر الحاج

جانبية

----------------------------
ايدكو لي ساكواها لي ايدكو في خط 18 لكن يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يلاااا   يا شباب  وين التشجيع 

فوووووق   فووووق   مريخنا فوووق
*

----------


## midris3

*وارغو لي بلة جابر يرجع لي وارغو لي الباشا لي ايدكو لكن تتخلص

وترجع مريخية 

--------- 
اشرف حسن بديل خميس مارتن المصاب
-----------------------
ايدكو يتقدم يعمل عكسية يقطعها الدفاع
-------------
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

التشكيلة المتوقعة لمبارة اليوم
 عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى
باسكال،نجم الدين عبد الله ، مصعب عمر،بلة جابر رباعي خط دفاع
نصر الدين الشغيل،الباشا في وظيفة الارتكاز
 قلق، وارغو
 وفي المقدمة الهجومية أديكو، كليتشي( ساكواها).



تشكيلة ممتازة جدا ويارب موفقة 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*يا الله هدف تاني قبل ما الشوط ينتهي بقدم ساكواها
*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة وارغو لي ايدكو لكن تسلل
---------------------------------
وارغو لي ايدكو هجمة مريخية ومخالفة قريب خط ال 18 مع ايدكو الف سلامة ليه
------------------------
ينفذ المخالفة من مصعب لي قلق وتتصد في الحائط
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سلام عليكم بدون فرز 
مساء الله تشجيع 
و هتفات جميلة 
صحوة في 
المدرجات ..
مريخ شاخور .. منصور منصور .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف الثاني ادكو
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ما مشكلة جات من اديكو
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*قووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 35 إديكو يحرز الهدف الثاني للمريخ 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## midris3

*الجمهور حضور قوي وتشجيع متواصل
ما شاء الله
رتم المبارة في تذايد من قبل الفريقين
------------
وارغو يتخلص من لاعب لي ايدكو 
قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ما شاء الله الليلة بداية موفقة جدا 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك والله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله اكبر
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

يا الله هدف تاني قبل ما الشوط ينتهي بقدم ساكواها



نتمني ذلك 
عشان يفوت اب رأس :14_6_12[1]:
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## بحاري

*إدكووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

ان شاء الله منتصرين



ان شاء الله بأكثر  من هدف ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*سمك سمك سمك 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*والله وارغو ما شاء الله الليلة
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله ماقصرت يا اديكو بس الباقي تجرب لينا سيفك دا في الجلافيط وقروشك حلال عليك
*

----------


## midris3

*عكسية وراسية من وارغو تطلع اوت الدقيقة اربعين

تقدم المريخ بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*يا الله الثالث قبل ما الشوط ينتهي
*

----------


## midris3

*قلق لي وارعو لي بلة جابر 
وتسديدة يصدها الحارس ضربة ركنية

يلعب الركنية قلق لي باسكال لي ساكواها مقطوعة

-------------------
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

يا الله الثالث قبل ما الشوط ينتهي




الطمع ما كويس
واحدة واحدة 
 
*

----------


## midris3

*دقيقتين وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*انتهي الشوط الاول
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

والله وارغو ما شاء الله الليلة



:Taj43:
مشاء الله عيني باردة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا اخوي زيادة الخير خيرين ومحسن لازمن يحسنونوله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

انتهي الشوط الاول




الحمد لله 
 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ما قصرتوا والله يا شباب الي الامام في الشوط التاني
*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاها لكن ناس المريخ بالغو يعني الاقوان دي نشوفها وين
ديل قطعو قطع ناش دخول استاد ماف يعني ما ح تتسجل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*وراغو يادوب فتح والمعنويات عاليه علشان كدا بلعب بمزاج
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

ما قصرتوا والله يا شباب الي الامام في الشوط التاني



لازم يحسنو ليو 
هو ذاتو اتفاصح حبتين :zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

يا اخوي زيادة الخير خيرين ومحسن لازمن يحسنونوله



قلت لي قال شنو ؟؟؟
الغلطة ما غلطته هو 
غلطة الاتحاد الخلاه يلعب مع حمام الوادي المرض ديل قبل الزعيم
ويتنفخ 
 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هاهاهاها لكن ناس المريخ بالغو يعني الاقوان دي نشوفها وين
ديل قطعو قطع ناش دخول استاد ماف يعني ما ح تتسجل



في الليلة الظلماء يفتقد افريكــــــــــــــــــانو
 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

وراغو يادوب فتح والمعنويات عاليه علشان كدا بلعب بمزاج



ماشاء الله .. 
القصير المكير ..
وارغوا جااااكم يا صفيراب ..:Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

في الليلة الظلماء يفتقد افريكــــــــــــــــــانو
 



وافريكنااااااااااااه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بداية الشوط التاني بي التوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للموردة يخلصها باسكال

مبارة السودان والجزائر السودان متاخر بهدف حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووووووووووووووون ساكواها والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*وارغو لي الباشا و تطلع اوت ضربة مرمى للموردة 
---------------------------------------------
ساكواها 
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 6 الهدف الثالث لساكواها والهدف الحادي عشر له
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نقلات للموردة تصل لنجم الدين لوارغو كرة عكسية يخلصها أشرف حس لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*وارغو لبلة مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*المتعة المتعة المتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتعة 
المزيع نفسو قام
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ يلعبها عضام الحضري
تبديل في صفوف الموردة
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*سكواها سواها ولايخاف عقباااااااااااااها
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع ا بجاكومه مشاء الله عينا بارده
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وارغو يمتع الجماهير 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قلق يخرج الكورة لخارج الملعب لوجود لاعب من الموردة مصاب. 
من خط الـ 18 قلق يخرج الكورة يتعلموا الجلافيط الأخلاق.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قلق علط خط 18 للموردة ويطلع الكورة لعلاج لاعب الموردة
اقوان وفن وادب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سواكها 
سوااااها 
يلا التاني و التالت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما هو رأي الاخ الفاضل محسن سيد ؟؟
*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني
-----------
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تبديل في صفوف الموردة
دخول الاعب ياسر الطيب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*رائي انو يلحس كوعو
*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للموردة وعكسية وتمر ضربة مرمى للمريخ
---------------
مخالفة للمريخ 
محسن عبد الله ابعد الكرة باليد
قلق ومصعب مع الكورة
وتتلعب ومقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الملك يتأهب للدخول.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما هو رأي الاخ الفاضل محسن سيد ؟؟



فضل ليهو رأي بعد دا 
:Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*دخل اللقاء 190
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للموردة.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ .. والعجب بديلاً لوراغو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قلق لي ايدكو لي الشغيل لي نجم الدين لي بلة جابر يحاور ويتنقطع منو
--------------------------------------
هجمة للموردة للطيب الماحي تطول منو اوت
خروج وارغو ودخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله  انا سكواها ده لمن يسويها بريحني جنس راحة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*دخول فيصل العجب بديلا لوارغو وصفافير من الجماهير لتغيير وارغو 
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

دخول فيصل العجب بديلا لوارغو وصفافير من الجماهير لتغيير وارغو 



مفروض يفلقو البدري لي حركتو دي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عجب لي ايدكو عكسية ومحاول راسية من ساكواها وتعدي منو
-----------------------------------------------------------------
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مصعب للشغيل لقلق للعجب لبلة جابر يتقدم للعجب 
قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ساكواها والهدف الرابع للمريخ والثاني له
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*سواها سواها سواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*مفروض ينزل العجب ويسحب واحد غير وارغو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها في الدقيقة 22 والهدف الثاني عشر له
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اديكو لساكواها يخلصها الدفاع للكورنر يتقدم احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للمريخ من ايدكو لساكواها وتتحول ركنية


يلعب الركنية الباشا
عكسية يخلصها الدفاع تجي لي قلق يسددها في الاوت
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*اااااااااااااااااااااخ انا منك ياسكواها 

ماشااءالله عليك

الزول مريح شدييييييييييييييييد

ياخي انا لو مدرب المريخ بطلع الفريق كلو وادخل سكواها براااااااااااااااهو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

دخل اللقاء 190



مشاء الله ... ماشاء الله ... 
ساكواااااها تاني سواااااوا صدقوا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبارة السودان والجزائر والمنتخب يتعادل
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مليار مبروك الواحد بعد ينام مرتاح
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*كليتشي يتأهب للمشاركة .. الركنية مع قلق 
رأسية من العجب تمر للآوت ركلة مرمي للموردة.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*كلتشي يتاهب للدخول
قلق في الركنية وعكسية فيصل العجب وتمر ركلة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الملك بأذن الله له هدف
*

----------


## midris3

*برشلونة - أسبانيا

إنترناسيونال - البرازيل
انتهاء المبارة بالتعادل وفوز برشلونة بالضربات الترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة لقلق لبلة لنجم الدين لقلق لنجم الدين لبلة جابر لمصعب عمر امامية للباشا لبلة جابر يعود لنجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قلق عامل شغل نطيف بالطاء
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خروج اللاعب اديكو ودخول كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 32 ( الأعضاء 32 والزوار 0) ‏جواندي*, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏أبو علي, ‏أنور الطيب, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏ابوبكر, ‏احمد, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏ارخبيل, ‏بحاري, ‏gaily, ‏خالد عباس, ‏خالد نوري, ‏حسن بشير, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏Mudather taj elsir, ‏nouriomer, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏RED PLANET, ‏riyad saad, ‏عمادالدين طه, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الحلة, ‏طارق حامد, ‏طوكراوي, ‏كشه الدولى
*

----------


## midris3

*كلتشي بدييل ايدكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قلق للعجب يتقدم امامية لساكواها لمصعب عمر للباشا للعجب امامية مقطوعة من اشرف حسن
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسلل علي سلوم الأقرع.
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

مبارة السودان والجزائر والمنتخب يتعادل



 تمام عقبال الفرحة تبقى فرحتين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*برغم حزننا لعدم نقل المباراة المتعة---لكن واضح ان السند الجماهيرى وراء العرض  الفريد  للزعيم--وعليه وجب احترام القرار  ولا نتمنى تكراره
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يؤدي اداء مميز جدا ولا وجود للموردة استحواذ كامل للملعب 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

اااااااااااااااااااااخ انا منك ياسكواها 

ماشااءالله عليك

الزول مريح شدييييييييييييييييد

ياخي انا لو مدرب المريخ بطلع الفريق كلو وادخل سكواها براااااااااااااااهو



‏ دتهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
اصلو شنو ..هيهيهيهي:zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الشغيل لبلة جابر يتقدم للعجب لمصعب مقطوعة للموردة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطييييييييييييييييييرة من سكواها للآوت من عكسية للعجب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة ضايعة من عكسية العجب لي ساكواها والمرمى خالي
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

‏ دتهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
اصلو شنو ..هيهيهيهي:zxcv23:



 ههههههههههههه
وكان لقيت لي عشرة سكواهات كمان تكون اكتملت

وسكواها يحرس القون 
هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قناة   قوون تعتذر عن النقل  وتدعى بعدم السماح لمندوبيها  من دخول الاستاد----يعنى ماتنتظروا بثها سهرة--كما جاء فى شريط قوون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*خسارة والله ان نسمع الكورة من الاذاعة 

بدون اي شرح لكيفية لعب الفريقين 

المعلق الرياضي في الاذاعة السودانية همه الوحيد هو اذاعة المباراة فقط وتوصيف اين الكرة ومع من .
هذا هو حظه مما تعلمه من اذاعة المباريات ولا يوجد ادنى موهبة في وصف المباراة بصورة تجعل المستمع وكأنه يحضر المباراة في التلفزيون 
على المعلق ان يصف حال الفريقين وايهما افضل وكيفية اللعب والتركيز على ياتو  جانب وما هي جوانب الضعف والقوة في الفريقين وحال المباراة وكيفية سيرها وليس وصف ما يراه فقط من نقل الكرة من اللاعب الفلاني للاعب الفلاني انه قمة التخلف في اذاعة المباريات والتعليق عليها .
وبكل صراحة هذا ما جعل الرشيد بدوي عبيد يتفوق على الكثير من المعلقين الرياضيين لانه مدرب ومعلق في نفس الوقت فهو يعطيك معلومات جيدة عن سير المباراة واي الفريقين افضل وكيف جاءات الاهداف والتكتيك الذي يلعب به الفريقان وهكذا دواليك .

ده كله كوم وعدم تلفزة المباراة كوم ثاني 
بصراحة قمة التخلف في عدم نقل المباراة بسبب جعل الجمهور يدخل للقاء وبحجة جمع اكبر قدر من الاموال .
الله يلزمنا الصبر بس 

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجه وعظيم سلطانك.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هجمة ضايعة من عكسية العجب لي ساكواها والمرمى خالي



بالغت ياساكواها ... :Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

خسارة والله ان نسمع الكورة من الاذاعة 

بدون اي شرح لكيفية لعب الفريقين 

المعلق الرياضي في الاذاعة السودانية همه الوحيد هو اذاعة المباراة فقط وتوصيف اين الكرة ومع من .
هذا هو حظه مما تعلمه من اذاعة المباريات ولا يوجد ادنى موهبة في وصف المباراة بصورة تجعل المستمع وكأنه يحضر المباراة في التلفزيون 
على المعلق ان يصف حال الفريقين وايهما افضل وكيفية اللعب والتركيز على ياتو  جانب وما هي جوانب الضعف والقوة في الفريقين وحال المباراة وكيفية سيرها وليس وصف ما يراه فقط من نقل الكرة من اللاعب الفلاني للاعب الفلاني انه قمة التخلف في اذاعة المباريات والتعليق عليها .
وبكل صراحة هذا ما جعل الرشيد بدوي عبيد يتفوق على الكثير من المعلقين الرياضيين لانه مدرب ومعلق في نفس الوقت فهو يعطيك معلومات جيدة عن سير المباراة واي الفريقين افضل وكيف جاءات الاهداف والتكتيك الذي يلعب به الفريقان وهكذا دواليك .

ده كله كوم وعدم تلفزة المباراة كوم ثاني 
بصراحة قمة التخلف في عدم نقل المباراة بسبب جعل الجمهور يدخل للقاء وبحجة جمع اكبر قدر من الاموال .
الله يلزمنا الصبر بس 




هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها مزيعنا ديل زي لاعبينا محلي بس

يس يتاهب للدخول بديلا للحضري
دا الكلام
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة من كليتشي تمر بجوار القائم 
خروج الحارس الحضري ودخول الحارس يس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*36‏ دقيقة و 
ياسين يتأهب للمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسديدة للموردة تمر خارج المرمى
دخول يس ربنا يوفقو ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*جميل دخول الحارس يس .. ربنا يوفقه إن شاء الله

الباشا وتسديدة ركلة مرمي للموردة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسديدة من الباشا لي الاوت
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ربنا يفك نحس كليتشي في هذه المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون خامس من قلق يكمل الباشا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

ربنا يفك نحس كليتشي في هذه المباراة.



امين يا رب

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قوووووووووووووووون احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الحمد لله الباشا تعدي محطة ستة .. إن شاء الله كليتشي ايضاً يفك النحس.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 40 النتيجة خمسة وخميسة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده  الشغل   ده  الشغل   وين  تصريحات  محسن  سيد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

ههههههههههههه
وكان لقيت لي عشرة سكواهات كمان تكون اكتملت

وسكواها يحرس القون 
هههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه ... هدف هدف هدف جميل يا قلق يا سلام ياقلق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلق محرز الهدف
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*باسكال يتقدم لساكواها يتقدم مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*--
يسن---ازيك ياياسين--وبشر الصابرين
*

----------


## midris3

*السودان الجزائر الزمن الرسمي انتهى بالتعادل 1-1
المبارة تتوجه للزمن الاضافي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 29 ( الأعضاء 29 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏نادرالداني, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏أبو علي, ‏أنور الطيب, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏ابوبكر, ‏احمد, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏ارخبيل, ‏gaily, ‏خالد عباس, ‏خالد نوري, ‏حسن بشير, ‏جواندي*, ‏midris3, ‏Mudather taj elsir, ‏nouriomer, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏riyad saad, ‏عمادالدين طه, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏فهرنهايت, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏طارق حامد+

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

خمسة في عين العدو 
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*قووون  (قلق) الدقيقة 39
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ده  الشغل   ده  الشغل   وين  تصريحات  محسن  سيد



راحت شماااار في مرقة 
تهئ تهئ تهئ :zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*دا  كلو  منك يامحسن سيد
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

السودان الجزائر الزمن الرسمي انتهى بالتعادل 1-1
المبارة تتوجه للزمن الاضافي



يا مدريس عندك فكرة الكورة منقولة في ياتو قناة 
 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الدقيقة 40 النتيجة خمسة وخميسة



ماااازمبية عديل:049:
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*العشاء اصبح سمك بياض ولله الحمد الف مبروك للزعيم هذا النصر العظيم علي القراقير
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خمسة حلوين .. محسن سيد ياخد حبتين بعد العشاء وحبة مع الريق وحبة بعد الفطور وحبة بعد الغداء.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا مدريس عندك فكرة الكورة منقولة في ياتو قناة 
 



اذاعة بس 
وامكن ما تتسجل حتى لانو المريخ منع قون انها تدخل الاستاد حتى
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بكرة سمك في الموردة مافي الشباك حتجئ فاضية (مُخرمة).
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

اذاعة بس 
وامكن ما تتسجل حتى لانو المريخ منع قون انها تدخل الاستاد حتى



انا بقصد كورة السودان والجزائر يا حبيب
 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*السمكجية لجبل اولياء الموردة نشاف.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

دا  كلو  منك يامحسن سيد



اهاااا كفااااك و لانزيدك يامحسن  اب خمسة .. :drb3:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

السمكجية لجبل اولياء الموردة نشاف.



ناس عجبكو والشمشار خلو فيه حاجة
قالو خامين بيه الرماد
 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

السودان الجزائر الزمن الرسمي انتهى بالتعادل 1-1
المبارة تتوجه للزمن الاضافي



 مبرووووووووووووك
الكورة منقولة فى اى قناة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

انا بقصد كورة السودان والجزائر يا حبيب
 



لا والله
فتشتها قبيل في السعودية الرياضية لكن ما ناقلنها
                        	*

----------


## Abobakr ramdan

*الف مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروك الفوز الكبير 
ومبروك السكوها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك   ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الحمد لله على كل شيء مبروك الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 32 ( الأعضاء 32 والزوار 0) ‏جواندي*, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏أبو علي, ‏أنور الطيب, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏ابوبكر, ‏احمد, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏ارخبيل, ‏بحاري, ‏gaily, ‏خالد عباس, ‏خالد نوري, ‏حسن بشير, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏Mudather taj elsir, ‏nouriomer, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏RED PLANET, ‏riyad saad, ‏عمادالدين طه, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الحلة, ‏طارق حامد, ‏طوكراوي, ‏كشه الدولى



خمسة وخميسة 
عيني باااااردة.:A12:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*أحبــــــــــك يا مريـــــــــخ
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

لا والله
فتشتها قبيل في السعودية الرياضية لكن ما ناقلنها



شكرا يا حبيب ومبرووووووك انتصار المريخ الذي لم نشاهده على ارض الواقع 

المشكلة بقت في ان المذيع هو الذي كان يعطينا نتيجة مباراة السودان والجزائر 
والان المذيع قال مع السلامة طيب نعرف النتيجة النهائية كيف ؟
مرات بضحك براي لانني اتذكر ان عدم نقل اي مباراة لا يحدث الا في السودان وباسباب مضحكة للغاية  !!!!!!
 
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*الف مليون مبروك ياشباب
وان شاء الله مريخنا دائماً منتصر
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الحمد لله على كل شيء مبروك الانتصار



الف مبرووك .
مشكور علي النقل ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف مبروك ياشباب
     القراقير
             فى
    الطوه
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مبروك يا شباب



:mo13:‏ الله يبارك في الجميع ‏
مزيدا من الإنتصارات
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا يا حبيب ومبرووووووك انتصار المريخ الذي لم نشاهده على ارض الواقع 

المشكلة بقت في ان المذيع هو الذي كان يعطينا نتيجة مباراة السودان والجزائر 
والان المذيع قال مع السلامة طيب نعرف النتيجة النهائية كيف ؟
مرات بضحك براي لانني اتذكر ان عدم نقل اي مباراة لا يحدث الا في السودان وباسباب مضحكة للغاية  !!!!!!
 



السودان اصلا ما اهتم بي نقل مباريات المنتخب
ولا حتى تسجيل لو طلبوه ح يدوهم دشليون تسجيل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مبروك يا شباب



مبرووووووووك يا شيخ طارق للجميع 
بس  كيف ساكتب عمود وجهة نظر بعد ان تم حرماننا من رؤية المباراة 


*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمادالدين طه
					

الف مليون مبروك ياشباب
وان شاء الله مريخنا دائماً منتصر



إن شاء الله ..
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا يا حبيب ومبرووووووك انتصار المريخ الذي لم نشاهده على ارض الواقع 


المشكلة بقت في ان المذيع هو الذي كان يعطينا نتيجة مباراة السودان والجزائر 
والان المذيع قال مع السلامة طيب نعرف النتيجة النهائية كيف ؟
مرات بضحك براي لانني اتذكر ان عدم نقل اي مباراة لا يحدث الا في السودان وباسباب مضحكة للغاية !!!!!!



الاخ الكريم نادر نهنئكم وانفسنا بالفوز الكاسح للمريخ العظيم 
لا عليك الاخ نادر الناس في بلدي يصنعون الحزن بمثل هذه الاسباب الفطيرة 
كن بخير
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووك يا شيخ طارق للجميع 
بس  كيف ساكتب عمود وجهة نظر بعد ان تم حرماننا من رؤية المباراة 





 دي الا تكتب ليهم تمو الباقي خيال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووك يا شيخ طارق للجميع 

بس كيف ساكتب عمود وجهة نظر بعد ان تم حرماننا من رؤية المباراة  



ولا يهمك يا حبيب الجايات أكثر المهم  الموقف القوي للمجلس عشان ناس الاتحاد وقناة قووووون يفهموا حاجة 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووك يا شيخ طارق للجميع 
بس  كيف ساكتب عمود وجهة نظر بعد ان تم حرماننا من رؤية المباراة 





في إنتظار العمود غدا بإذن الله 
يا يوم  بكره ماتسرع:mo13:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مبرووووووووك يا شيخ طارق للجميع 
بس  كيف ساكتب عمود وجهة نظر بعد ان تم حرماننا من رؤية المباراة 







والله ياخي............




دي برضو وجه نظر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم نادر نهنئكم وانفسنا بالفوز الكاسح للمريخ العظيم 
لا عليك الاخ نادر الناس في بلدي يصنعون الحزن بمثل هذه الاسباب الفطيرة 
كن بخير




نعم اخي ابراهيم عطية 
اشكرك بشدة يا رائع 
ولكن ما يحزن حقا هو اننا نطلق تلك الآهات بسبب اننا نتمنى الخير لسوداننا الحبيب ونمنى النفس دوما بان يكون السودان دوما في طليعة الدول المتقدمة ولكن هناك اشياء تحدث في هذا البلد تؤكد لنا يوما بعد يوم بانه لم يتزحزح قيد انملة من مكانه  الذي يجلس فيه ففي الوقت الذي تتطور فيه الدول من حولنا في افريقيا والعالم العربي نجد السودان به العديد من السلبيات في اشياء تخطتها تلك الدول وعبرت بها عن طريق ايجاد نوع من الحلول الجذرية لتلك المشكلات بل اصبحت لتلك الدول سلبيات اخرى في جوانب وامور اكثر اهمية لم نصل لها نحن حتى وقتنا الحاضر من ضمنها :
ايجاد المعلق الرياضي الجيد والفاهم والمدرب تدريب شامل لكيفية التعليق على المباريات.
تلفزة المباريات بصورة مباشرة دون ايجاد اي اعذار واهية لعدم تلفزة المباريات خاصة وان تلك المسائل تحكمها عقود ومواثيق قبل بداية المنافسة لا يستطيع اي من كان ان ينقدها او يتخذ قرار بشأنها بعد ان تم النظر لها بصورة كاملة وتم الاتفاق على نقل المباريات .
فعندما يتم حرمان جماهير المريخ التي تتواجد خارج الوطن من مشاهدة مباريات فريقها فان ذلك يعني ان الجميع لم يحسب لنا اي حساب ولم يعطونا اي اعتبار وكانت سياسة التهميش هي السياسة المفهومة من سياق مثل هذه القرارات المجحفة في حق المغترب السوداني والذي يحتاج لمثل هذه الاوقات التي يقضيها في التلفاز لمشاهدة مثل هذه المباريات .
 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هوووووووووووووى قرور
اوعى وشك نحن ترا عيال شاخوووور



مبروووووووووووك يازعيم 
ومبروك ياشباب
والعاقبه مانمنزمب ناس العرضه شمال
غايتو الليله الزعيم بكون كتل ليه كم جلفوط
الجلافيط منتظرين من القرقور يفرملنا
الختره اتفرم 
*

----------

